
Show HN: IonMag – a new open source WordPress theme for blogs and news sites - racoder
https://www.wpion.com/ionmag-theme/
======
racoder
For the last eight months, we worked on a challenging new project. Our plan
was to create an open source, responsive WordPress theme dedicated to blogs,
news and magazine websites. We wanted to craft a solution that will change the
way users build and manage their sites. The development period is over, and we
are proudly introducing ionMag.

We welcome any feedback and if you have any questions please ask here.

